# Thought this would go well with this site.



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

The first picture is after the vinyl is cut and weeded(excess removed) The second one is after it is on the coffee mugs(not a real clear picture) and the third is one I made for a friend who also knits. The first on is suppose to go on wine glasses, but I don't drink wine.


----------



## Ceramxlady (Jun 9, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Ceramxlady (Jun 9, 2013)

What kind of machine does this printing!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Cute! My daughter has one of those machines ( cri-cut) that cut the vinyl- she has a lot of fun with it. Yours are really neat.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Ceramxlady said:


> What kind of machine does this printing!


I have a Silhouette Cameo cutting machine. If I can get it on my computer I can cut it in vinyl, it will cut paper, fabric vinyl for t-shirts and more. This was the latest thing I made.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Cute! My daughter has one of those machines ( cri-cut) that cut the vinyl- she has a lot of fun with it. Yours are really neat.


I got the cameo because you had to buy cartridges with the Cricut, I can design my own files or take any picture and trace it. The new Cricut is suppose to be able to do that too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I would absolutely love a mug like this. Do you sell them?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Is it on the coffee mugs permanently? Or is it like a peel & stick decal?


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a cricut that i have had for years. I might just try this. Thanks for your post!!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

That is really great!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

They can be hand washed, it is the same vinyl that is used on cars, so it has a weather life of about 6 years. If you really wanted to you could peel it off. No I don't sell stuff, just make it for friends, it's like selling other stuff you have to have a license and if you don't it's only for personal use. I have had friends ask me to make somethings, and they usually pay me for the supplies. I do use my mugs in the microwave without a problem.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for the info, I think my friend's DIL has a cricut for scrapbooking.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

cute


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmm I may have to look into the Cameo .. Very cool stuff for sure ..


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

kathiebee said:


> They can be hand washed, it is the same vinyl that is used on cars, so it has a weather life of about 6 years. If you really wanted to you could peel it off. No I don't sell stuff, just make it for friends, it's like selling other stuff you have to have a license and if you don't it's only for personal use. I have had friends ask me to make somethings, and they usually pay me for the supplies. I do use my mugs in the microwave without a problem.


I hope they don't implement that license law here. I sell my knitted and crocheted items all the time. When I have them in a consignment shop, the shop takes care of charging the sales tax. No license needed.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I hope they don't implement that license law here. I sell my knitted and crocheted items all the time. When I have them in a consignment shop, the shop takes care of charging the sales tax. No license needed.


I think the problems with knitting is usually the pattern you can't sell or share, and some of the free pattern's I have found on sites like Ravelry will say for personal or charities. The files I get for my Cameo have a different price for personal use than commercial use. Like I can make a Disney file by tracing a coloring page, this is okay if it is for me or a gift, but I can't sell it because Disney owns it. I have bought NFL fleece to make my family gifts, and when I ordered it they said it was for personal use only and you can't even order more than 3 yards. I do this for fun and don't want to get in trouble, so I don't sell.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi
What vinyl did you use that you can put in dishwasher and microwave. Is there a name or brand and where did you purchase it.
Thanks

My daughter has a Siloette that does what you are doing. I would like her to make me some knitting coffee mugs.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> What vinyl did you use that you can put in dishwasher and microwave. Is there a name or brand and where did you purchase it.
> Thanks
> 
> My daughter has a Siloette that does what you are doing. I would like her to make me some knitting coffee mugs.


I use Oracal 651 vinyl, I buy it online, the vinyl they sell in places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby is 631 which is made for walls so that you can remove it and I won't take the paint with it, some people put it in the dishwasher, but hand wash is better. I had a mug I always put in the dishwasher and one time I guess the vinyl was rubbing against the post and got all wrinkly, so I don't recommend it. Once the vinyl is applied you have to wait a few day before you use it.


----------

